
Evidence for a multiverse? - vixen99
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.03814
======
vixen99
"Our 2CSz results therefore argue against a supervoid ex- plaining a
significant fraction of the Cold Spot via the ISW effect. This suggests a
primordial origin for the Cold Spot, either from an unlikely fluctuation in
the standard cosmol- ogy or as a feature produced by non-Gaussian conditions
in the early Universe."

